# André Schürrle



## Mou (9 Aprile 2014)

Passato al Chelsea dal Leverkusen questa estate per 22 milioni di euro, classe 1990, in campionato ha segnato 7 reti in 25 presenze (ma solo 1068 minuti giocati, per 13 volte è entrato dalla panchina e 10 volte è stato sostituito). In Champions 2 gol in 9 presenze (542 minuti giocati, 4 volte è entrato e 4 uscito).
È proprio un jolly.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2014)

Altro grande giocatore Tedesco...niente la Germania comanda sia con il Club che in Nazionale


----------



## Dexter (9 Aprile 2014)

Giocatorino. E' tutto merito di Mourinho che riesce a farlo rendere.


----------



## Jino (9 Aprile 2014)

E' un buon giocatore che per me può crescere ancora molto...


----------



## Frikez (9 Aprile 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Giocatorino. E' tutto merito di Mourinho che riesce a farlo rendere.



A me non fa così schifo


----------



## Dexter (9 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> A me non fa così schifo


Ma per carità non è mica scarso. Al Milan sarebbe la punta di diamante,per dire. Ma non è certo un giocatore titolare di una big...Non a caso fa panca al Chelsea. Hanno venduto De Bruyne e per me il livello è quello,buona riserva e niente di più.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (9 Aprile 2014)

forte.


----------



## Mou (9 Aprile 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma per carità non è mica scarso. Al Milan sarebbe la punta di diamante,per dire. Ma non è certo un giocatore titolare di una big...Non a caso fa panca al Chelsea. Hanno venduto De Bruyne e per me il livello è quello,buona riserva e niente di più.



Le squadre forti hanno riserve forti... Ieri era devastante. Poi che non sia un pallone d'oro, Ok.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Aprile 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Le squadre forti hanno riserve forti... Ieri era devastante. Poi che non sia un pallone d'oro, Ok.



.

E' un pò il Pandev dell'Inter (più forte secondo me).


----------



## Jino (9 Aprile 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> *Le squadre forti hanno riserve forti*... Ieri era devastante. Poi che non sia un pallone d'oro, Ok.



Esattamente...


----------



## Frikez (9 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> E' un pò il Pandev dell'Inter (più forte secondo me).



Che bel paragone, azzeccatissimo


----------



## Mou (9 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> E' un pò il Pandev dell'Inter (più forte secondo me).



Pazzesco pensare che Pandev abbia vinto una Champions da titolare. Mourinho cava il sangue dal pietre, questo bisogna dirlo... Ieri ha deciso un quarto di finale di Champions DEMBA BA.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Che bel paragone, azzeccatissimo



Beh ho messo in chiaro che per me Shurrle è più forte. Però come posizione all'interno della rosa siamo lì.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Che bel paragone, azzeccatissimo



invece secondo me ci sta anche, schurrle è fortissimo senza palla ad aggredire lo spazio, può fare anche la prima punta, calcia molto meglio di pandev però eh..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Aprile 2014)

Schurrle è forte... magari averlo noi uno così.

Il Chelsea comunque non è una squadretta, sentendo i commenti postpartita sembrava che il PSG fosse superiore.

Ha grandi giocatori anche il Chelsea e Mourinho ha fatto spendere un sacco anche quest'anno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Aprile 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Schurrle è forte... magari averlo noi uno così.
> 
> Il Chelsea comunque non è una squadretta, sentendo i commenti postpartita sembrava che il PSG fosse superiore.
> 
> Ha grandi giocatori anche il Chelsea e Mourinho ha fatto spendere un sacco anche quest'anno.



il chelsea non mi convince a livello di mediana e poi manca una prima punta forte come dio comanda..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Aprile 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il chelsea non mi convince a livello di mediana e poi manca una prima punta forte come dio comanda..


Sì ho capito, ma quei giocatori li ha voluti Mourinho. Penso che Mourinho sia un allenatore che faccia spendere molto e spesso anche male. Ovviamente come allenatore non si discute.


----------

